# Marriage problems, taking a break!? Need help!



## MCM (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello there!

My wife and I have been married for 4 years now, and just today, **** finally hit the fan, and she claims that it is time for a break.

I have never been a fan of taking breaks, they never seem to end up well. But in either case, she's stated her desire, and has already moved a bed and her computer etc. into a spare room...

It should be known that we have a 2 year old daughter who still sleeps with her.

She wants the break to last max 1 week, and there won't be anything such as meeting new people or moving out of the house. It's simply moving from 1 room to another for a week. She says that she just needs space, and that I smother her too much.

I need to know: Is this the first step to being single again? Or will this course of action actually benefit us both in the long run?

Anyone have any much appreciated experience with the outcome of a scenario like this?

Thanks!


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

I have no idea and I am assuming others dont either which is why you didn't get replies, you don't give any back story to help see why things hit the fan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

